# Warehouse 13



## Diz (Aug 19, 2009)

Warehouse is a new original TV series on SyFy (SciFi), Dish Channel 122. It shows new episodes every Tuesdays at 9 (in my time zone, GMT -4)

The plot of Warehouse is a bit hard to explain, but you know at the end of Indiana Jones and the Ark of the Covenant, when the Ark its self is being examined by 'top men?' and it goes to a cutscene of that big building with the ton of crates? Yeah, that would be the Warehouse. 

More specifically, it's about two Secret Service agents, Pete Ladimer, and Myka ...um...I forget her last name xD. Anyways, she is a bit of a control freak, noticing details that others miss "His books are arranged by subject and then author, he keeps his pens in one cup and his pencils in another,"

"Yeah, so?"

"Did you see where he put his pen when we left?" _-The Pilot_

Pete is more of the relaxed guy, using one of the Artifacts to improve his paddle ball skills--against himself. Pete also has vibes sometimes, so he can tell when something bad is going to happen, or if a person he's near is hiding something... So far, I believe that it's only come into play twice out of the current four episodes.

So their job is to find objects that shouldn't be out for the general public because they are dangerous, or just not normal and the government would like to know more about. Think your grandma's attic combined with Area 51.

There are also a few minor characters I for some reason forgot to mention. Artie is the guy mainly in charge of running the warehouse, and sending Pete and Myka out to find artifacts. He is very intelligent, knowing most of the facts about whatever artifact they are looking for. He also mostly works with intuition.

Another semi major character like Artie is Claudia. She is about 26 years old, and dresses very oddly. Her older brother was sucked into an interdimensional rift while experimenting with human teleportation and got stuck there for 20 years. Artie, who witnessed the event along with Claudia, believed that he was dead. Claudia knew that he wasn't, and she spent her life's work trying to get him back. When she hit a dead end, she hacked into the Warehouse's computer systems and kidnapped Artie who helped rescue Jonathan, her brother. She managed to stay on as a Warehouse agent, because she knew so much about the place, which shouldn't exist. She is trying to switch everything in the warehouse to digital (or better). Artie is protesting, because he likes paper. 

Mrs. Fredrick is the official head of the Warehouse, she is responsible for all the big stuff that happens in DC, or making sure that Artie keeps focused. 


I think that the last episode (number 7) is a bit of a flop. Going for ratings, the writers introduced a new character, who happens to be an ex-warehouse agent. He is a rival of the official warehouse, searching for artifacts himself and using them.

You can watch past episodes, as well as some interactive features, learn about the cast, the show...pretty much everything on the official site. http://www.syfy.com/warehouse13/index.php


----------

